# Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. April 2009)

*Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach! gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!


----------



## tommydabong (9. April 2009)

*Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

Schon abartig zu was sich das ding entwickelt.

Aber ich muss zugeben, ich würde ja mal die Leute hinter den Kulissen kennen lernen und wissen wollen wie die das machen und wie das alles Funktioniert.

PS: Ich bin kein Hacker, Coder, soo long...


----------



## Bennz (9. April 2009)

*Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

was wird wohl passieren?


----------



## S_Fischer (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

Conficker E blockiert nun auch neue Webseiten, die sich mit dem Thema Conficker befassen. Damit Sie sich trotzdem über Conficker informieren und Entfernungstools laden können, haben wir im Forum eine Übersichtsseite zu Conficker eingerichtet. 

da müsst ihr aber Aufpassen nicht das ihr auch gesperrt werdet


----------



## chiquita (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

im Spanischen heist "CON" ins deutsche übersetzt "MIT" also daraus könnte man böse sachen bilden also "MITFI**ER"


----------



## Fate T.H (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



tommydabong schrieb:


> Schon abartig zu was sich das ding entwickelt.
> 
> Aber ich muss zugeben, ich würde ja mal die Leute hinter den Kulissen kennen lernen und wissen wollen wie die das machen und wie das alles Funktioniert.
> 
> PS: Ich bin kein Hacker, Coder, soo long...



Denke um das alles zu verstehen ist schon einiges an Wissen nötig wenn man bedenkt
wie lange sie schon namenhafte und nicht gerade kleine Firmen an der nase rumführen.

Es ist nur traurig zusehen wie jemand solch Wissen für so ein müll benutzt


----------



## alfredione3oli (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



chiquita schrieb:


> im Spanischen heist "CON" ins deutsche übersetzt "MIT" also daraus könnte man böse sachen bilden also "MITFI**ER"



Ich würde sagen dieser Wurm hat gar nichts mir fi**en zu tun. (nehme an, dass Hacker nicht so kindisch sind)
Ich denke der Name des Wurms kommt vom lateinischen Wort "conficere" was soviel wie beenden/töten/fertigmachen bedeutet. 

Wenn man Latein kann, kann man auch Hacker-Sprache


----------



## espanol (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



alfredione3oli schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen dieser Wurm hat gar nichts mir fi**en zu tun. (nehme an, dass Hacker nicht so kindisch sind)
> Ich denke der Name des Wurms kommt vom lateinischen Wort "conficere" was soviel wie beenden/töten/fertigmachen bedeutet.
> 
> Wenn man Latein kann, kann man auch Hacker-Sprache


man könnte es auch anderst interpretieren, zb "einnehmen", "belagern"


----------



## chiquita (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

ist zwar irgendwie schei*e das jemand sowas macht aber man... der typ muss irgend so ein genialer Hacker sein sonst würde der sowas nicht schaffen das ist bestimmt irgendein ex angestellter von microsoft gewesen der rache ausüben will um microsoft zu vernichten oder bis jetzt hat der conficker wurm nur microsoft betriebssysteme angegriffen oder irre ich mich


----------



## Scorp (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Denke um das alles zu verstehen ist schon einiges an Wissen nötig wenn man bedenkt
> wie lange sie schon namenhafte und nicht gerade kleine Firmen an der nase rumführen.
> 
> Es ist nur traurig zusehen wie jemand solch Wissen für so ein müll benutzt



Wissen ist Macht, und Evolution der Tod des Gerechten, zumindest solange einer nicht gerecht ist.
Wer also Macht bzw. Machtgefühl will, 



Spoiler



(bzw einfach gerne nen größeren ***** hätte)


 der wird Viren basteln und sich dann  toll fühlen...


S_Fischer schrieb:


> Conficker E blockiert nun auch neue Webseiten, die sich mit dem Thema Conficker befassen. Damit Sie sich trotzdem über Conficker informieren und Entfernungstools laden können, haben wir im Forum eine Übersichtsseite zu Conficker eingerichtet.
> 
> da müsst ihr aber Aufpassen nicht das ihr auch gesperrt werdet



Wenn man selbst den Virus aufm PC hat, dann lässt der Virus scheinbar keine entsprechenden Seiten laden. So versteh ich das.


----------



## chiquita (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

nicht ganz der wurm will damit sozusagen seine Vernichtung verhindern


----------



## Maeyae (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

Der Fluch des Alchimisten...hoffentlich nicht.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

Also ... irgendwo muss man dem/den Typen ja schon Respekt zollen, ihr kleines Tierchen ist echt ganz schön widerspenstig, ham' se 'n echtes Monster gezüchtet


----------



## m-o-m-o (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

das erinnert mich doch gleich an den laptop neben meinem PC grade, der hat auch irgend son komisches Zeug drauf. Dauernd irgendwelche komischen Popups mit werbung, die definitiv nicht von der geladenen Seite stammen. wäre mir neu, dass google z. B. auf einmal so ne Werbung wie eMule macht. Na ja ist ja auch egal in einem Monat kommt da eh eine neue Festplatte rein und der Laptop ist damit repariert.


----------



## espanol (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

der Schöpfer wäre eine Bereicherung für Antivirenfirmen, da verdiebt man aber nicht so viel Geld und oder Respekt


----------



## Voyager10 (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

Ich glaub nicht das Antivirenfirmen das Wissen noch benötigen wenn Sie die Funktionen nachvollziehen können.


----------



## julius (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

Mal so ne allgemeine frage zu dem Plagegeist: Wie krieg ich das Teil eigentlich auf meinen PC?
Vielmehr wie verbreitet sich dieser Softwarefetzen?


----------



## espanol (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

1. Antivirensoftware/Firewall ne woche ausschalten dann hast ne gute chance auf nen besuch 
2. kp


----------



## KBasti (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

Hallo erstmal. 
wenn man www.microsoft... nicht mehr aufrufen kann, ist man infiziert. 
... nur mal sone Info... 

So! Kann mir jemand sagen ob nur XP Systeme betroffen sind? weis jemand was von einem infizierten Vista oder Win 7? Wenn es nur XP betrifft und alle älteren, dann könnte das doch ein Feldzug gegen XP sein. Das ist ja so sehr verbreitet... vielleicht ein XP Hasser oder eine Maßnahme von Microsoft selbst um XP ein für alle mal auszulöschen? 
reine Spekulation... 

Den Schöpfer würde ich gerne mal treffen... erstmal ins Gesicht, falls mein "Sys" irgendwann davon schaden nimmt.  Ansonsten anfreunden und naja... wer weis was sich ergibt. 

Gruß,
Basti


----------



## mrmouse (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

ich hab keine firewall (windows auch aktiviert) und auch kein virus prog, auf keinen von den 2 rechnern...und ich hatte noch nie was..hab auch ein altes xp sp2 ohne updates 
also, ich weiß ned warum immer alle so paranoia verbreiten 

mfg mouse


----------



## chiquita (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

hast du überhaupt irgendeinen internet anschluss


----------



## KBasti (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

Hängt das nicht davon ab welche Seiten man besucht? 
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das man niemals was bekommst wenn ich immer schön auf www.microsoft... gehe... natürlich nur die seite und sonst nichts. 
Anders siehst aus wenn man auf irgendwelche CRACK seiten geht? würde ich so schätzen.


----------



## Speedi (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



KBasti schrieb:


> wenn man www.microsoft... nicht mehr aufrufen kann, ist man infiziert.
> ... nur mal sone Info...



Leider wird niemand die von dir verlinkte Seite aufrufen können, da der Link nicht komplett ist!

mit "www.microsoft" können die wnigsten Browser etwas anfangen!!  
Du meintest wohl eher "www.microsoft.de" oder "www.microsoft.com" !


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## k1337oris (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



KBasti schrieb:


> wenn man www.microsoft... nicht mehr aufrufen kann, ist man infiziert.
> ... nur mal sone Info...



ohne komplette domain wird niemand diese seite aufrufen können


----------



## KBasti (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

das war doch Absichtlich von mir so gemacht! 
naja Microsoft Deutschland GmbH oder Microsoft Corporation ... bitte schön


----------



## alfredione3oli (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

Nur mal so zur allg. Info:
Die wenigsten Rechner infizieren sich, so schätze ich, durch besuchen von irgendwelchen exotischen Websites.
Viel mehr überträgt sich der Conficker ja per USB! So wurde ja auch die Bundeswehr damit infiziert! -> Nämlich per USB...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

Inzwischen sollte doch eigentlich jeder Antivirenscanner das Ding erkennen können, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## KBasti (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



alfredione3oli schrieb:


> Nur mal so zur allg. Info:
> Die wenigsten Rechner infizieren sich, so schätze ich, durch besuchen von irgendwelchen exotischen Websites.
> Viel mehr überträgt sich der Conficker ja per USB! So wurde ja auch die Bundeswehr damit infiziert! -> Nämlich per USB...



Und wie kommt der auf USB!? 
Der kam in einem Paket an, mit dem Absender "Gott of Conficker", PS: USB-Stick bitte anstecken. 
Er hat lediglich die Fähigkeit sich auch über USB zu verbreiten. Er kann auch übers Netz kommen, alla .

@GR-Thunderstorm:
Dann wäre er kein Problem mehr für die Virtuelle Welt. ^^


----------



## Gast20150401 (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Inzwischen sollte doch eigentlich jeder Antivirenscanner das Ding erkennen können, oder etwa nicht?



Schön wärs. Hoffentlich bekommen die Entwickler von Conficker so massiven Ärger das denen hören und sehen vergeht.....


----------



## [ILA]L0n3St4R (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

Bisher habe ich ja gehofft, Conficker wäre ne voll geile Verarsche wegen 1. April und so. Dachte, da kommt dann beim rechnerstart eine fette Einblendung: "APRIL, APRIL" oder so....aber leider haben die/der programmierer keinen Humor.


----------



## Fat_Tony (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

Also ich will das ding jetz net schön reden aber irgendwie is es schon geil Programmiert.
Ich mein das es sich mehr oder weniger selbständig weiter entwickelt is schon beachtlich


----------



## Elvis3000 (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



Fat_Tony schrieb:


> Also ich will das ding jetz net schön reden aber irgendwie is es schon geil Programmiert.
> Ich mein das es sich mehr oder weniger selbständig weiter entwickelt is schon beachtlich



jo das hab ich mir auch grad gedacht.....


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



Kepi007 schrieb:


> Leider wird niemand die von dir verlinkte Seite aufrufen können, da der Link nicht komplett ist!
> 
> mit "www.microsoft" können die wnigsten Browser etwas anfangen!!
> Du meintest wohl eher "www.microsoft.de" oder "www.microsoft.com" !
> ...


Firefox lädt das ohne zu Mucken ;P



julius schrieb:


> Mal so ne allgemeine frage zu dem Plagegeist: Wie krieg ich das Teil eigentlich auf meinen PC?
> Vielmehr wie verbreitet sich dieser Softwarefetzen?


Conficker verbreitet sich über eine seit Nov 2008 mittlerweile geschlossene Sicherheitslücke in Windows 8wer nicht updated ist selber schuld und kann sich dann im Netz von infizierten Server was einfangen).

Darüber hinaus kann man per Netzwerkfreigabe und eingestecktem USB Stick oder allgemein angeschlossenem Massenspeicher den Wurm von einem infizierten Rechner auf eigentlich gesunde unbewusst übertragen, besonders dieser Umstand hat Conficker so verbreitet, da vor allem in Firmen der Wurm so rege verbreitet wurde.


----------



## danysahne333 (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



Fat_Tony schrieb:


> Also ich will das ding jetz net schön reden aber irgendwie is es schon geil Programmiert.
> Ich mein das es sich mehr oder weniger selbständig weiter entwickelt is schon beachtlich


 
Das sehe ich ganz genauso


----------



## neuroheaven (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

schön programmiert. den verantwortlichen sollte man trotzdem öffentlich hinrichten


----------



## LordRevan1991 (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



KBasti schrieb:


> So! Kann mir jemand sagen ob nur XP Systeme betroffen sind? weis jemand was von einem infizierten Vista oder Win 7? Wenn es nur XP betrifft und alle älteren, dann könnte das doch ein Feldzug gegen XP sein. Das ist ja so sehr verbreitet... vielleicht ein XP Hasser oder eine Maßnahme von Microsoft selbst um XP ein für alle mal auszulöschen?
> reine Spekulation...


Vielleicht ein Spieler oder ein Spieleentwickler, der die Verbreitung von DX10-fähigen Systemen vorantreiben will? 
Wobei er in dieser Hinsicht nicht viel Erfolg hätte, der Wurm macht sich ja eher auf Firmenrechnern breit.
Oder um zum Kauf von Vista anzuregen, da sind ja gerade die Firmen träge. Oder um die Leute generell darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass Updates wichtig sind.


----------



## der-ausbilder (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



Fat_Tony schrieb:


> Also ich will das ding jetz net schön reden aber irgendwie is es schon geil Programmiert.
> Ich mein das es sich mehr oder weniger selbständig weiter entwickelt is schon beachtlich


Ich find den Wurm genial, absolut amazing...
Aber er entwickelt sich ja nicht selbstständig weiter. Diese Software die das perfekt beherrscht hat noch keiner programmiert...
Ich frage mich wirklich was der Wurm für ein Aufgabe hat, ob die Programmierer wirklich ein neues Botnetzwerk schaffen wollen oder einfach mal ihre Skills zeigen wollen...


----------



## mrmouse (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

ich frag mich wozu er gemacht wurde?
ist doch letztendlich ned wirklich schlimm, für viele privatuser. wenn ein gamer pc, mit bissl muke und paar games draufgeht. dann formatiert man low level und fertig ist oder? oder gehts da weiter in die hardware firmware?

MfG Mouse


----------



## Nef (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

Das klingt langsam nach Terminator ^^

Naja, da sitzen einige findige Leute an rechnern um ungeschützte Rechner zu übernehmen.

Nur was wollen Sie dann tun?


----------



## Eckism (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

Was ist denn eigentlich ein  Botnetzwerk???


----------



## Brzeczek (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



Nef schrieb:


> Das klingt langsam nach Terminator ^^
> 
> Naja, da sitzen einige findige Leute an rechnern um ungeschützte Rechner zu übernehmen.
> 
> Nur was wollen Sie dann tun?




lol Skynet schlägt über das Internet zu und Startet ein paar Atombomben  oder legt youpo... lahm .

Oder es wird so enden wie in der neune South Park Follge wo die kein Internet haben


----------



## neuroheaven (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



mrmouse schrieb:


> ich frag mich wozu er gemacht wurde?
> ist doch letztendlich ned wirklich schlimm, für viele privatuser. wenn ein gamer pc, mit bissl muke und paar games draufgeht. dann formatiert man low level und fertig ist oder? oder gehts da weiter in die hardware firmware?
> 
> MfG Mouse




dir gehts wohl net gut. auf meinem rechner is alles. zwar auch back up aber das alles dauert mehrere tage wieder herzurichten...die ganzen programme einzurichten...und jeder der mir zeit klaut...stirbt


----------



## NixBlick (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



mrmouse schrieb:


> ich frag mich wozu er gemacht wurde?
> ist doch letztendlich ned wirklich schlimm, für viele privatuser. wenn ein gamer pc, mit bissl muke und paar games draufgeht. dann formatiert man low level und fertig ist oder? oder gehts da weiter in die hardware firmware?
> 
> MfG Mouse


Die werden wohl kein Interesse an sowas. Die werden wohl eher ein Botnet aufbauen. Und es "vermieten".


Eckism schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich ein  Botnetzwerk???


Ein Botnet besteht halt aus möglichst vielen PC's den man Anweisungen geben kann. Z.B. eine Seite wieder und wieder aufzurufen damit der/die Server überlastet sind. Oder darüber per BruteForce o.ä. versuchen Passwörter für Internetseiten zu finden. Weiteres solltest du auch bei Google finden.


----------



## Painxx (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



neuroheaven schrieb:


> dir gehts wohl net gut. auf meinem rechner is alles. zwar auch back up aber das alles dauert mehrere tage wieder herzurichten...die ganzen programme einzurichten...und jeder der mir zeit klaut...stirbt


 
jo, bei mir ist das selbe... Wenn ich alles neu installieren usw... muss, brauch ich mind. 4-5 Tage, damit der Rechner fürs Zocken + Office + Designen eingerichtet ist ...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



neuroheaven schrieb:


> dir gehts wohl net gut. auf meinem rechner is alles. zwar auch back up aber das alles dauert mehrere tage wieder herzurichten...die ganzen programme einzurichten...und jeder der mir zeit klaut...stirbt



Ich seh jede Gelegenheit, mein Windows neu zu installieren, als Möglichkeit an, die Festplatte mal so richtig aufzuräumen. 


Mir persönlich wärs auch Wayne, wenn ich mir den Virus einfange, dann wird der PC platt gemacht und neuaufgesetzt, fertig.
Was hier einige meinen, von wegen "den sollte man öffentlich hinrichten", finde ich maßlos übertrieben.


----------



## Sintharas (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich seh jede Gelegenheit, mein Windows neu zu installieren, als Möglichkeit an, die Festplatte mal so richtig aufzuräumen.



Und ich dachte schon, ich wär der einzige, der so denkt.
Ich setz die Kiste alle halben Jahr mal neu auf, weil sich einfach Müll ansammelt. (Nein, mir gehts geistig völlig gut )

An alle, die sich übers Neuaufsetzen aufregen.
Ein BackUp eines Frisch aufgesetzten Systems mit der gesamten Software und Sicherheitsupdates, aber ohne Persönliche Daten, ist wirklich lebensrettend in manchen Situationen.


----------



## T-MAXX (9. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Was hier einige meinen, von wegen "den sollte man öffentlich hinrichten", finde ich maßlos übertrieben.


Ein Straflager bei Wasser und Brot macht's auch...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (10. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



Sintharas schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon, ich wär der einzige, der so denkt.
> Ich setz die Kiste alle halben Jahr mal neu auf, weil sich einfach Müll ansammelt. (Nein, mir gehts geistig völlig gut )



So oft mach ich das nu nich... Aber wenn ich merk, der läuft nich mehr so rund wie er sollte, zieh ich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken die Windows DVD und formatiere meine Systempartition. Backups erübrigen sich, da alle Bilder/Musik/Videos auf der zweiten und dritten HDD sind.


----------



## chiquita (10. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

aber das mit windows nach spätestens einem jahr neuinstallieren ist sozusagen pflicht weil da sammelt sich so ein haufen müll und datenbrei an das, danach windows total geschmeidig läuft außerdem sammeln sich da nach ner zeit treiber reste an die die Leistung stark vermindern also besser 2 mal im jahr windows neuinstallieren und viren frei sein statt immer auf ein neues betriebssystem zu warten ,es lohnt sich töte schon heute dein altes windows und ersetzte es durch ein neues LÖL


----------



## KillerDuck (10. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

Mh, ich seh das anders. Ein *gut gepflegtes* System braucht nicht ständig neu aufgesetzt zu werden. Habe Vista seit dem offiziellem Release drauf, und seitdem keine Neuinstallation gemacht. 
Hab bisher auch kein merkwürdiges Verhalten oder einen Geschwindigkeitsverlust bemerkt. 
Eine hardwarebasierte Firewall und ein Antivirenprogramm, und schon hat man keine Probleme mehr.
Ach ja, man sollte sich halt nicht jeden Müll ausm I-Net laden (Cracks, Trainer etc.) dann hat man auch wenig bis gar keine Probleme mit Viren, Würmern und Trojanern.
Just my two Cents.


----------



## danysahne333 (10. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



KillerDuck schrieb:


> Mh, ich seh das anders. Ein *gut gepflegtes* System braucht nicht ständig neu aufgesetzt zu werden. Habe Vista seit dem offiziellem Release drauf, und seitdem keine Neuinstallation gemacht.
> Hab bisher auch kein merkwürdiges Verhalten oder einen Geschwindigkeitsverlust bemerkt.
> Eine hardwarebasierte Firewall und ein Antivirenprogramm, und schon hat man keine Probleme mehr.
> Ach ja, man sollte sich halt nicht jeden Müll ausm I-Net laden (Cracks, Trainer etc.) dann hat man auch wenig bis gar keine Probleme mit Viren, Würmern und Trojanern.
> Just my two Cents.


 
Das sehe ich genauso, hätte keine Lust wieder alles neu zu installieren


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (10. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



KillerDuck schrieb:


> Mh, ich seh das anders. Ein *gut gepflegtes* System braucht nicht ständig neu aufgesetzt zu werden. Habe Vista seit dem offiziellem Release drauf, und seitdem keine Neuinstallation gemacht.
> Hab bisher auch kein merkwürdiges Verhalten oder einen Geschwindigkeitsverlust bemerkt.
> Eine hardwarebasierte Firewall und ein Antivirenprogramm, und schon hat man keine Probleme mehr.
> Ach ja, man sollte sich halt nicht jeden Müll ausm I-Net laden (Cracks, Trainer etc.) dann hat man auch wenig bis gar keine Probleme mit Viren, Würmern und Trojanern.
> Just my two Cents.



Man merkt auch bei Vista schon einen Unterschied zwischen einem System auf Status 0 (direkt nach der Installation und nur die wichtigsten Treiber drauf) und wenn man es ein paar Wochen normal benutzt. Wenn sich z.B. eine inkompatible Anwendung festfrist, dauert es mit frischem Vista nur 1sec und dann erscheint der "Programm Schließen" Knopf. Nach ein paar Wochen pendelt sich die benötigte Zeit schonmal bei 3 bis 4sec ein, ebenso die Zeit bis das Programm dann tatsächlich geschlossen wurde, langsamer wird es dann allerdings nicht mehr. Man merkt jedoch daran, dass sich die Registry langsam gefüllt hat mit den ganzen Programmen, die man im Alltag so braucht (FireFox, OpenOffice, Foobar, ein paar Games, usw.).

Man kann MS eigentlich nur dafür verfluchen, dass das ganze System auf eine einzige Registry zugreift, in die auch alle möglichen Programme munter drin rumwursten können. Stattdessen sollten die mal eine getrennte Registry für das System selbst (inkl Treiber) und eine zusätzliche nur für installierte Programme machen. Das würde alles wesentlich "dauerfester" machen.
Progs wie "RegCleaner" oder wie sich das schimpft kann man ja mehr oder minder auch vergessen, wenn einige berichten, wie es das ganze OS zerhauen hat.

PS: Ich geh doch mal davon aus, dass MS in Server2008 Vorkehrungen getroffen hat, die das System länger ohne Einbußen laufen lassen.


----------



## mrmouse (10. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



neuroheaven schrieb:


> dir gehts wohl net gut. auf meinem rechner is alles. zwar auch back up aber das alles dauert mehrere tage wieder herzurichten...die ganzen programme einzurichten...und jeder der mir zeit klaut...stirbt



Mir gehts sogar sehr gut.
Ist klar das wenn man viel wichtigs zeug auf dem Rechner hat, das man den Rechner schüzt, oder backups davon macht.
Aber ein zocker rechner wo nur games drauf sind, und bissl muke, ist eig kein stress. also, pc neu aufsetzen damit man wieder zB in steam cs zocken kann, dauert maximal 2 stunden.



Painxx schrieb:


> jo, bei mir ist das selbe... Wenn ich alles neu installieren usw... muss, brauch ich mind. 4-5 Tage, damit der Rechner fürs Zocken + Office + Designen eingerichtet ist ...



meiner meinugn nach sind 4-5 Tage echt übertrieben. Das neubespielen der HD, mti deinem progs (designen wohl: die ganzen Adobe sachen?) und dann noch paar anderen progs, würdest du locker in 2 tagen machen (denke ich mal  )
hatte auch schon oftmals iwelche viren/trojaner, der meien ganzen pc blockiert hat. 

Aber wenn ich wichtige daten habe, dann kommen sie auf andere HD´s, diemals windows+progs+stuff (musik, bilder oder film) auf eine platte...das habe ich einmal gemacht, und nie wieder.

Meiner meinugn nach ist das eher für firmen bzw große rechnerstationen gedacht, und nicht für irgendwelche leute die in einen kuh dorf sitzen udn cs zocken 

naja, man wird sehen was passiert

MfG Mouse


----------



## Gast20150401 (10. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



Bennz schrieb:


> was wird wohl passieren?



Vielleicht was zu Ostern.........oder nix,oder er lädt noch was anderes nach und schlägt dann zu......wer weiß schon was diese kranken Conficker-hirne da ausbrüten. Ich persönlich tippe mal auf Hardwareschaden....


----------



## danysahne333 (10. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



mrmouse schrieb:


> Mir gehts sogar sehr gut.
> Ist klar das wenn man viel wichtigs zeug auf dem Rechner hat, das man den Rechner schüzt, oder backups davon macht.
> Aber ein zocker rechner wo nur games drauf sind, und bissl muke, ist eig kein stress. also, pc neu aufsetzen damit man wieder zB in steam cs zocken kann, dauert maximal 2 stunden.
> 
> ...


 
Nutzt du einen Virenscanner und FW?

Imho sollte jeder Rechner der am Netz hängt ausreichend geschützt sein, d.h. entsprechende Updates, (Hw)-FW und AV! Dann würde es sowas nicht in diesem Ausmaß geben!


----------



## mrmouse (10. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



danysahne333 schrieb:


> Nutzt du einen Virenscanner und FW?
> 
> Imho sollte jeder Rechner der am Netz hängt ausreichend geschützt sein, d.h. entsprechende Updates, (Hw)-FW und AV! Dann würde es sowas nicht in diesem Ausmaß geben!



Ne auf keinen.
Keine Firwall, die von Windows auch deaktiviert, und Virus Prog auch ned. Wozu auch? Im schlimmsten falle pc neu aufstetzen und das wars.
Vielleicht bin ich in der "Conficker-Community" und hab den auch drauf


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (10. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



mrmouse schrieb:


> Ne auf keinen.
> Keine Firwall, die von Windows auch deaktiviert, und Virus Prog auch ned. Wozu auch? Im schlimmsten falle pc neu aufstetzen und das wars.
> Vielleicht bin ich in der "Conficker-Community" und hab den auch drauf


Gibts du mir mal bitte deine IP ?!


----------



## JonnyB1989 (10. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> ...
> Progs wie "RegCleaner" oder wie sich das schimpft kann man ja mehr oder minder auch vergessen, wenn einige berichten, wie es das ganze OS zerhauen hat.



Man sollte den RegCleaner mit Köpfchen einsetzen (überlegen Wozu der Reg. Eintrag gehört den man markiert) dann zerhaut man auch kein OS. 
Wobei bei mir es vorkommt das ich meine Hauptplantiene mindestens einmal im Jahr schrotte oder sie verreckt, dann wird Windows sowieso neu aufgesetzt.

@ Topic ich find schon Krass wie sich der Conficker verbreitet. 
Nur gut das er bei mir noch nicht angekommen is.


----------



## mrmouse (11. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Gibts du mir mal bitte deine IP ?!



Und dann? 
Hackste bisschen rum, machst irgend was kaputt oder was weiß ich, und dann zeih ich den stecker, setzte neues OS drauf und aus die maus
Also, ich halte ned viel von Firwalls/Antiviren Progs, die sind mir damals bei jedem scheiss aufgeblickt, und mein pc war so rotze langsam...

MfG

P.S.: wenn du mri sagst was du machen willst, poste ich meine IP sogar


----------



## danysahne333 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

Diese Frage nach der IP liebe ich  Wer will meine?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



mrmouse schrieb:


> > Zitat von *Ob4ru|3r*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


@mrmouse
Gut programmierte Schadsoftware richtet keinen Schaden am Wirtssystem an. Und wenn du, wie du so schön sagst "...dann zeih ich den stecker", dann ist eh schon in den meisten Fällen das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen.
Wenn dir eines Tages das Einloggen in deine Accounts verwehrt wird, dann kannst du dir sicher sein das du Keylogger im System hast.
Im schlimmsten Fall stehen eines Tages mal die Grünen vor deiner Tür nur weil du es nicht mitbekommen hast das dein Rechner als Wirtssystem fungiert hat.
Und spätestens dann lernst du die Vorteile von Firewalls und Antiviren-Programme kennen.


----------



## mrmouse (11. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

Ja, das ist eine Sache die gemein werden könnte, die Keylogger.
Achja, dann sag ich ich wars ned  
Naja, Keylogger, das sind fiese dinger...aber auch praktisch  (für die andere seite xD )

Ich würde schon Firewall/Virenprog draufhauen, aber ich hab keine Lust das mein Sys deswegen langsamer wird. Da gabs mal auf der Seite so einen Test, durch welches prog wie lange sie dich bootzeit verlängert oder so.

Welche Progs sind den zu empfehlen?


----------



## danysahne333 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



mrmouse schrieb:


> Ja, das ist eine Sache die gemein werden könnte, die Keylogger.
> Achja, dann sag ich ich wars ned
> Naja, Keylogger, das sind fiese dinger...aber auch praktisch  (für die andere seite xD )
> 
> ...


 
Bist du bereit Geld dafür auszugeben? Wenn nicht dann nimm wenigstens Free antivirus - Avira AntiVir


----------



## mrmouse (11. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

Nein, nenn mir aber trotzdem ein paar Progs bitte


----------



## JonnyB1989 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Gibts du mir mal bitte deine IP ?!



Hier meine 127.0.0.1 Viel spaß bei der Selbstzerstörung.


----------



## danysahne333 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

Ich liebe diese IP-Witze  Meine ist 192.168.0.1


----------



## Gast20150401 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



mrmouse schrieb:


> Ja, das ist eine Sache die gemein werden könnte, die Keylogger.
> Achja, dann sag ich ich wars ned
> Naja, Keylogger, das sind fiese dinger...aber auch praktisch  (für die andere seite xD )
> 
> ...



G-Data internetsecurity


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

Conficker macht nun Nägel mit Köpfen und läd Scareware.
heise online - 12.04.09 - Deckt der Conficker-Wurm jetzt seine Karten auf?


----------



## mrmouse (12. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*

Aber du denkst ned das das alles ist oder?

Ich sitze grad vorm PC, und denke mir, was das für harte Kerle sein müssen, die den Conficker geproggt haben...das ist ja echt abartig.

Bin gespannt wies weiter geht.

mfG Mouse


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



mrmouse schrieb:


> Aber du denkst ned das das alles ist oder?


Das kann wohl keiner so genau beantworten.



mrmouse schrieb:


> Ich sitze grad vorm PC, und denke mir, was das für harte Kerle sein müssen, die den Conficker geproggt haben...das ist ja echt abartig.


Harte Kerle? Zu solch einer Aktion muss man kein "harter Kerl" sein. Das kann auch ein 15jähriger mit genügend Kenntnissen und ausreichend kriminelles Potential.
Warum überhaupt "Kerl"? Vieleicht war es auch ein "hartes Mädchen"


----------



## mrmouse (12. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Harte Kerle? Zu solch einer Aktion muss man kein "harter Kerl" sein. Das kann auch ein 15jähriger mit genügend Kenntnissen und ausreichend kriminelles Potential.
> Warum überhaupt "Kerl"? Vieleicht war es auch ein "hartes Mädchen"




Stimmt. Da gabs ja mal irgendwas, das ein 15 oder 17 Jähriger doch sich in FBi Rechner gehackt hat oder sowas.
Und ich denke eh nicht das es ein "harter Kerl" oder ein "hartes Mädchen" ist. Ich denke eher an ein Team. Alleine sowas progen würde doch ewigkeiten dauern.


----------

